# Yantras



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)

So neat!


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (May 16, 2015)

Mertex said:


>


Uh oh!


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)




----------

